
Downtown is for People (Fortune Classic, 1958) - robtherobber
https://fortune.com/2011/09/18/downtown-is-for-people-fortune-classic-1958/
======
gshdg
Fwiw, this is by Jane Jacobs, author of the classic “Death and Life of
American Cities”. She was decades ahead of her time in thinking about how to
make cities livable and appealing.

